# Youth Bass Clubs/Tournaments



## DAWN TIL DUSK OUTDOORS (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone know of any youth tournaments coming up?


----------



## Laurel Creek (Mar 8, 2017)

*Youth tournaments*

Have a good youth trail in Hayesville/Hiawassee area, we just fish Chatuge and Hiawassee Lake, about 20-25 from NC and GA schools, starts in April


----------

